# Xorg and driver for 	Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500M



## Flogo (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi community !

I installed FreeBSD-9 on an other computer: HP - G62

It comes with this graphic card:


> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500M



I've installed Xorg and Gnome and it's working with the driver "vesa", now I want to use the intel driver but I get the error: 


> (EE) No devices detected.
> 
> Fatal server error:
> no screens found



If I give a look to the Xorg.0.log file I can see:


> (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0046:103c:1425 Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xd0000000/4194304, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004050/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536



Here is my Xorg.conf:

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
[B]	Driver      "intel"[/B]
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller"
#	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Of course I've installed the driver:
`# pkg_info | grep -i intel
xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_4 Driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets`


Do you have an idea of what I did wrong ?


Thanks,
Flogo

PS: In case of here is my Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/2ag7Dmmu


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 11, 2012)

Many Intel video systems require the new KMS feature of xorg.  Please see https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics.


----------



## Flogo (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi wblock !

Thanks, it worked like a charm !

Flogo


----------



## sachinborkar (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re:*



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> Many Intel video systems require the new KMS feature of xorg.  Please see http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=187947&postcount=3.



Hey, this link seems broken. I need to see this resource. Can anybody fix this?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Xorg and driver for 	Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 45*

Link updated to point to the FreeBSD wiki, which shows which ranges of cards work currently and how to install or reinstall ports to enable KMS: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics.


----------

